# iStick Pico Mega



## Coco (24/7/16)

18650 or 26650

http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-mega/

Size: 53.5mm*31.5mm*73.5mm
Thread type: 510 thread
Cell type: High-rate 18650 cell (Continuous discharge current should be above 25A)
Cell type High-rate 26650 cell (Continuous discharge current should be above 35A)
Output mode: Smart/VW/Bypass/TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR-M1,M2,M3) mode
Output wattage: 1-80W
Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm (TC modes)
Resistance range: 0.1-3.5ohm (Smart/VW/Bypass mode)
Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉ (TC modes)
Color: Hot pink, black, grey, silver, white

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (24/7/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/7/16)

Interesting, thanks for the pics. Spydro, does the new Mega have the same battery cap/tank clearance as the original? Judging by your side by side, it looks like the Mega might have more, but only a fraction of a mm, if anything. My only gripe about the Pico is that it can take a 23mm tank max, and even that is pushing it. I would happily have given up another 2mm in mod length in order to fit an Avo 24 on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Interesting, thanks for the pics. Spydro, does the new Mega have the same battery cap/tank clearance as the original? Judging by your side by side, it looks like the Mega might have more, but only a fraction of a mm, if anything. My only gripe about the Pico is that it can take a 23mm tank max, and even that is pushing it. I would happily have given up another 2mm in mod length in order to fit an Avo 24 on it.



It is more like a "teardrop" shape than the Pico to allow for the 26XXX batts, but the kit comes with a 22mm Melo tank same as the Pico Kit does. So I can't say for sure either way Rich. It doesn't state anything about max tank/atty size on their web site, but I doubt it since it comes with a Melo. 

I didn't bother to try to figure it out from the dimensions they give for the PMega, against those available for the standard Pico and a 26XXX batt (not a fan of 26XXX batts) because I'm not really interested in it. It's way bigger than the Pico, and the small compact size is why I like my 3 Pico's with Avo 22's on them. If I buy more Pico's it would probably be the new all black models they have now and black Avo 22's for them (yes I know they are clones... I hate clones, but I love Avo's so if that's the only way I can get black Avo 22's...). Anyway, here's their site with some dimensions if you want to figure it out.

http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-mega-kit/

The Avo 24's are my favorite tanks by far. I run my 3 on a Minikin V1.5 and VGOD, and a Sig213 (but am thinking about getting another V1.5 or Sig213 or both/more 24's since I retired all the other TC mods/NC's/tanks/coils (the Minikin's, Sig and Pico's are the only TC mods I am running now, and only with Avo's).

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/7/16)

Spydro said:


> It is more like a "teardrop" shape than the Pico to allow for the 26XXX batts, but the kit comes with a 22mm Melo tank same as the Pico Kit does. So I can't say for sure either way Rich. It doesn't state anything about max tank/atty size on their web site, but I doubt it since it comes with a Melo.
> 
> I didn't bother to try to figure it out from the dimensions they give for the PMega, against those available for the standard Pico and a 26XXX batt (not a fan of 26XXX batts) because I'm not really interested in it. It's way bigger than the Pico, and the small compact size is why I like my 3 Pico's with Avo 22's on them. If I buy more Pico's it would probably be the new all black models they have now and black Avo 22's for them (yes I know they are clones... I hate clones, but I love Avo's so if that's the only way I can get black Avo 22's...). Anyway, here's their site with some dimensions if you want to figure it out.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Asmodus Ohmsmium if you haven't already.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (24/7/16)

Pixstar said:


> Have a look at the Asmodus Ohmsmium if you haven't already.



Thanks for the thought. 

Never say never, but I doubt that I'd ever be interested in it (same as this Pico Mega). More Avo 24's on more of the same dual series batt mods that have already proven themselves to me makes more sense if I were to buy anymore TC mods/tanks at all. I almost pulled the trigger on a couple of SX Mini Q Class that caught my eye a while back, but they are unproven to me so I passed them up. I already have *WAY* more gear than I could ever need, and most of it is not used anymore. So I don't want to buy anymore that I will probably not use anyway (I already have more than enough TC mods/tanks that I don't use).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

